# Pike island



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Gonna shoot for there tjis weekend.prob sunday morning.forcasted at 18ft by then.we shall see.
Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Good luck
Let us know how you do


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Water was 6 inches over walkway when i left at 7... NO FISH ,


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Didn't end up going.wife is due anytime.didn't wanna take the chance.lol

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

I was at pike yesterday from Am til PM. It was a miserable day with the cold rain. Water was decent but full of debris and a pretty good jag of muddy water coming out of the culvert. Had tons of hits but they were mostly "tail biters", pulled in lots of skinned and "half" minnows as well as bit off twisters, just couldn't get a hook in them. Only landed three sauger with two of them being keepers. Saw a couple of other guys that fished a short while with no catches. Did get to see a pair of bald eagles fly over the dam.
1/4 oz. jigs w/ orange tail /minnow was what they were hitting yesterday. tryed other stuff but had to keep going back to orange.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice meeting you guys down there Im sure i will See ya again ,,,


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

It was nice meeting you too.
I stayed for an hour or two after you headed out, had the same result as when you were there, nothing but two mud puppys.


----------

